
Ask HN: If I accept only Google login for my site, how many users will I lose? - Elect2
The benefit is it will be easier to stop spamming, since Google requires a valid phone number for every new registration. But I&#x27;m not sure what percent of people do not even have a Google account and not willing to create one.
======
whenchamenia
Most non-US users. Many tech savvy US users. (Biased answer from tech savvy us
citizen.)

Even with an account, I would absolutely not use it for 3rd party auth. The
perception of Google with normal people is still good, but it has sharply
shifted with techies. It is only a matter of time before it becomes a
liability.

Sample size of one, and all opinion. Take with a nicely proportioned grain of
salt. As you should any and all responses.

------
detaro
Highly depends on what your site is. If you're making tools for an industry
where everyone runs on Google business accounts it'll be different than if you
make something for a general international market, something where people do
not want to link their real identity, ...

Personally, your thing would have to be really important or deeply integrated
with Google for me to use Google login.

------
Ice_cream_suit
Security conscious users will run away from your site.

~~~
LinuxBender
And privacy conscious as well.

------
panarky
On HN you'll get a lopsided response to this because smart guys think Google
is evil.

I'm not that smart, so I think Google is far more trustworthy than the other
sharks out there.

Even though I trust Google more than most, and I don't think using Google auth
is a security or privacy risk, and Google auth is almost certainly more secure
than bespoke auth, most regular people probably aren't clear on how this
works.

They might be reluctant to type in their Google password on what looks to them
like a third-party site.

~~~
smt88
The HN objection is more likely to be the privacy/tracking implications of
logging in with Google than that Google is evil, in my experience

